# Please help!!



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

hello, i recently received a citation for a public drunkenness. I have a clean record and never got into trouble before. I went to the magistrate today and i was going to plead guilty and just pay the fine but i am in the process of joining the air force and have a set date to go to meps in a week and i cant get into the air force with a public drunkenness. So when i went to the magistrates office they said they have nothing on file yet. So my recruiter wrote a letter for me to give to the officer that gave me the citation to see if he can give me a different charge so i can qualify to get in. Do I have any other options right now? I did not plead guilty or guilty yet and there is no citations at the magistrates yet. Thanks for your time and response. It is very appreciated


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

So what you're saying is that you would like the officer to make up some other charge (i.e. L-I-E) to cover up your irresponsible behaviour to make your future easier? Methinks ye should have considered the consequences of your actions prior to acting.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> Do I have any other options right now?


Aim higher


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

corey89 said:


> So my recruiter wrote a letter for me to give to the officer that gave me the citation to see if he can give me a different charge so i can qualify to get in.


If the Air Force doesn't work out you should consider joining the French Foreign Legion. They are a lot more flexible when it comes to recruits with criminal records.

"Honneur et Fidélité"

http://www.legion-recrute.com/en/


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

This is MassCops.....Mass meaning Massachusetts. Being drunk in public is no longer a crime in Massachusetts. Please direct your question to an appropriate forum.

Thanks for playing, and have a good day.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

The military won't take you cuz of drinking?? Kid, the military is where you go to learn how to drink like a pro.. Maybe the recruiter is using that "charge" as an excuse to keep your dumb ass from polluting the armed forces....


----------



## gargoyle (Nov 10, 2011)

You would do best to remind yourself of the three core values of the US Air Force and find your answers within them:

1. Integrity First
2. Service Before Self
3. Excellence In All We Do

Start by looking up integrity, service, and excellence in a dictionary. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

corey89 said:


> hello, i recently received a citation for a public drunkenness. I have a clean record and never got into trouble before. I went to the magistrate today and i was going to plead guilty and just pay the fine but i am in the process of joining the air force and have a set date to go to meps in a week and i cant get into the air force with a public drunkenness. So when i went to the magistrates office they said they have nothing on file yet. So my recruiter wrote a letter for me to give to the officer that gave me the citation to see if he can give me a different charge so i can qualify to get in. Do I have any other options right now? I did not plead guilty or guilty yet and there is no citations at the magistrates yet. Thanks for your time and response. It is very appreciated


Delta pretty much nailed it. You didn't get arrested? You got a 'ticket'? You got PC'd? WTF are you talking about? Are you under 21? Do you live in Mass? The fail is strong in your storytelling. Go to MEPS and be honest. It's your only shot. You should have passed before you started celebrating.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Asked and answered.


----------

